# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Ist Milch gesund?

## Peter KA

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

im März lasse ich eine RPE über mich ergehen mit guten Aussichten einer endgültigen Beseitigung des Krebses.

Eine Ernährungumstellung fällt mir mit Sicherheit nicht leicht, wie man aus meinem BMI ca. 32 ersehen kann. Was mir leichter fällt ist regelmäßiger Sport und Muskelaufbau.

In einer Roten Liste war Milch als verboten aufgeführt. Sind das nachprüfbare Erkenntnisse oder mehr aus der Überzeugung, daß alles vom Tier für uns Menschen schlecht ist.

Ich trinke nunmal gerne Mich, Fettarme (1,5%) oder fast Fettfreie mit max. 0,3%.

Wie ist eure Meinung? Welche Beobachtungen gibt es?

Herzliche Grüße
Peter KA

----------


## HorstK

Hier gibt es viel über Milch und Prostatakrebs zu lesen:

http://www.milch-den-kuehen.de/prostate.html
http://www.milchlos.de/milos_0729.htm
http://www.milchlos.de/milos_0730.htm
http://www.milchbessernicht.de/txt_s123.htm
http://www.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2006/01/Milch.xml

Das Thema wurde im Forum unter "Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen" diskutiert. Wer suchet der findet *:-)* 

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Peter KA

Hallo Horst,

danke für die fachkundige Beratung. Da gibt es in der Tat viel und interessantes zu lesen.




> Hier gibt es viel über Milch und Prostatakrebs zu lesen:
> 
> http://www.milch-den-kuehen.de/prostate.html
> http://www.milchlos.de/milos_0729.htm
> http://www.milchlos.de/milos_0730.htm
> http://www.milchbessernicht.de/txt_s123.htm


Es ist für mich aussichtslos mich in Zukunft Vegetarisch oder gar Vegan ernähren zu wollen. Ich bin ein bekennendes Raubtier. Alle Ernährungs Umstellversuche scheiderten an meinem inneren Rautier - auch innere SchweineHund genannt. Kleine Schritte JA. Auch mehr Bewegung und Sport habe ich schon in mein Leben eingebaut. 

Die Hungersnot 1944/45/46.. stecken so tief in mir drin, daß mir nur kleine Schritte in der Umstellung möglich sind.




> http://www.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2006/01/Milch.xml
> alles hoch interessant.
> 
> ...Militante Milchgegner geben der Kuhmilch die Schuld an allerlei Krankheiten: Ein erhöhter Milchkonsum fördere Krebs und erhöhe das Risiko für Arteriosklerose, Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen und Diabetes. Die harten wissenschaftlichen Fakten zeigen: Das Risiko für Dickdarmkrebs, haben einige Studien ergeben, wird durch Milch eher gesenkt, während bei Prostata- und Eierstockkrebs die Gefahr eher steigt. »Bislang gibt es Hinweise, aber keine ausreichenden Beweise dafür, dass Milchverzehr die Entstehung dieser Krebsarten begünstigt«, sagt Jürgen Schrezenmeir von der BAfM. Die Ursache könne vor allem der Kaloriengehalt der Milch sein. Bei anderen Krankheiten dagegen sei die Bilanz positiv: »Verschiedene Studien bestätigen die schützende Wirkung der Milch sowohl gegenüber dem Diabetes als auch gegenüber der koronaren Herzerkrankung«, sagt der Milchexperte. Die genauen Wirkmechanismen sind aber längst noch nicht erforscht...


Das ist mir alles zu hoch. Wem kann ich glauben? Und: glauben heißt nicht wissen. Also, was soll ich tun?




> Das Thema wurde im Forum unter "Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen" diskutiert. Wer suchet der findet *:-)* 
> 
> Gruß,
> Horst


Ja Horst, nochmals danke. 
Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor. 

Nun, für mich steht erst einmal die Operation RPE an. Es soll anschließend eine Heilbehandlung geben. Die ErnährunsberaterIn kann sich auf einen kritischen "Kunden" freuen.

Herzliche Grüße
Peter KA

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Peter KA,
mein Mann hatte seine OP im November,Reha,bis 24.12.08.Er hat in seiner Reha jeden Tag ,zum Frühstück,Quark mit Früchten gegessen und hält dies zu Hause bei.Milch oder Milchprodukte,sind doch gut für die Knochen.Weder von der Ernährungsberatung,noch von seinem Arzt,wurde das nicht beanstandet.Hängt ja vielleicht auch alles von den Werten ab?Deine sind doch garnicht so schlecht,da braucht man nicht sofort in Panik fallen.Abwarten-mit den Ärzten und dann in die Reha und  in der Reha weiter nach fragen.
Alles Gute und melde Dich wieder,
Monikamai

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo Horst,
> 
> danke für die fachkundige Beratung. Da gibt es in der Tat viel und interessantes zu lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist für mich aussichtslos mich in Zukunft Vegetarisch oder gar Vegan ernähren zu wollen. Ich bin ein bekennendes Raubtier. Alle Ernährungs Umstellversuche scheiderten an meinem inneren Rautier - auch innere SchweineHund genannt. Kleine Schritte JA. Auch mehr Bewegung und Sport habe ich schon in mein Leben eingebaut. 
> 
> Die Hungersnot 1944/45/46.. stecken so tief in mir drin, daß mir nur kleine Schritte in der Umstellung möglich sind.
> ...


Mit Ausnahme von täglich Schweinshaxen ist alles erlaubt !

----------


## HorstK

> *Mit Ausnahme von täglich Schweinshaxen ist alles erlaubt !*


 
Sonst könnte es evtl. schon Probleme geben*...*



...und das nicht nur für den Doc !
hk

----------


## Heribert

Solche Bilder zu veröffentlichen, ist Menschenverachtend!

Ich hoffe, die Administration kommt meiner Bitte nach, den Beitrag zu entfernen.

Heribert

----------


## Peter KA

Hallo, 

Genau Monikamai, so werde ich es machen. Nach dem ersten Schock sehe ich meine Zukunft weider ganz zuversichtlich.

Nun die Tägliche Schweinshaxe habe ich mir schon abgewöhnt - zumindest täglich :lach: Im Ernst. Wir achten immer mehr auf fettarme Ernährung. 







> Sonst könnte es evtl. schon Probleme geben*...*
> 
> ...Foto gelöscht:... ganz so schlimm sehe ich nicht aus...
> 
> ...und das nicht nur für den Doc !
> hk


So wie in diesem Bild komme ich mir vor.

Die Zeit bis zur OP werde ich für die ersten Umstellungen nutzen. Mein Michkonsum muß ich reduzieren. Meine Frau schüttelt nur noch den Kopf wenn sie sieht, welche Mengen ich da in mich schütte.

Vor allem abends ist das fast wie eine Sucht. Haferflocken mit viel Mich bis ich voll und satt ins Bett falle.

*Welche Alternatieve zur Mich*
könnte ich in mein Nüsli/Haferflocken nehmen. Ich brauch es süß -sehr süß- Sauer kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Mich schüttelt es, wenn ich an Quark & Co nur denke. Jetzt suche ich etwas süßes für meine Haferflocken, ohne daß es gleich wieder zur Kalorienbombe wird.

Herzliche Grüße
Peter KA

----------


## HorstK

> Solche Bilder zu veröffentlichen, ist Menschenverachtend!
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Administration kommt meiner Bitte nach, den Beitrag zu entfernen.
> 
> Heribert


Warum regst Du dich erst jetzt so auf?
Schau mal hier und lese die Beiträge dazu: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2131

Oder möchtest Du mit zweierlei Maß messen? 

Mit einem karnevals-muffeligen Gruß nach D'dorf,
Horst

----------


## Pinguin

In Anbetracht der aus den obigen Links zu entnehmenden Warnungen vor dem Verzehr von Kuhmilch, der ich in meinem bisherigen Leben immer sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber stand, habe ich mich auch noch ein wenig kundig gemacht, wie das *beweist.

*Und auch das *noch*

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst



> Warum regst Du dich erst jetzt so auf?
> Schau mal hier und lese die Beiträge dazu: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2131
> 
> Oder möchtest Du mit zweierlei Maß messen? 
> 
> Mit einem karnevals-muffeligen Gruß nach D'dorf,


Das hat, so hoffe ich nichts mit Karneval zu tun und ich messe auch nicht mit zweierlei Maß. Meine Antwort richtete sich nicht einmal gegen Dich persönlich. Das Foto stamm ja nicht von Dir. - Wäre mir der von Dir zitierte Beitrag nicht entgangen, hätte ich damals in gleicher Weise reagiert. Ich finde es traurig genug, wenn sich sensationslüsterne Reporter solcher Machenschaften bedienen und noch schlimmer, dass Medien solche Bilder veröffentlichen.
Mich stoßen Bilder ab, die äußere unzulänglichkeiten von Menschen provokant darstellen. Ich finde im Gegensatz zu Dir auch nichts Belustigendes an solchen Aufnahmen. 
Es handelt sich doch um einem Menschen, der dort gezeigt wird? Oder? - Aber das ist wohl letztlich eine Frage der ethischen Einstellung!

Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Solche Bilder zu veröffentlichen, ist Menschenverachtend!
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Administration kommt meiner Bitte nach, den Beitrag zu entfernen.
> 
> Heribert


Sag mal, Heribert, warum musst Du immerzu den Herrn Oberlehrer raushängen lassen? Es kann nicht jeder nach Deiner Fasson geschnitzt sein! Wenn Du Dich austoben willst in Belehrungen, dann tue es bei mir: Zum Beispiel in Sachen Katheterpflege. Da bin ich noch sehr wissbegierig!

Kurz vor Beginn der Fastenzeit grüßt herzlich
Dieter

----------


## Peter KA

So, nun alle mal ganz langsam.

Bitte nicht um Grundsätze streiten für die dieses Forum nicht geschaffen wurde. "Beweise" für weiß ich was alles gibt es schon viel zu viele.






> In Anbetracht der aus den obigen Links zu entnehmenden Warnungen vor dem Verzehr von Kuhmilch, der ich in meinem bisherigen Leben immer sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber stand, habe ich mich auch noch ein wenig kundig gemacht, wie das *beweist.*
> 
> Und auch das *noch*


 
In Deinem zweiten Link steht unter anderem: "... Ein Glas Milch besteht zu 49% aus Fett, .... über "beweise" dieser art kann ich auch im Karneval nicht lachen.

Es geht mir in diesem Thema ausschließlich um konkrete Schritte, kleine Schritte, wie ich mein Essoverhalten verbessern kann. Ideologien sind dabei nicht hilfreich, lenken von den praktischen Schritte ab.

Nochmal meine letzte Frage:

*Welche Alternative zur Milch*
könnte ich in mein Müsli/Haferflocken nehmen. Ich brauche es süß -sehr süß- Sauer kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Mich schüttelt es, wenn ich an Quark & Co nur denke. Jetzt suche ich etwas süßes für meine Haferflocken, ohne daß es gleich wieder zur Kalorienbombe wird.

Würde mich über jeden konkreten Vorschlag freuen.

Herzliche Grüße
Peter KA

----------


## HorstK

> Ich finde im Gegensatz zu Dir auch nichts Belustigendes an solchen Aufnahmen.


Ich übrigens auch nicht! 
Oder hast Du mich darüber lachen sehen. 




> Es handelt sich doch um einem Menschen, der dort gezeigt wird? Oder?


Es sieht auf den ersten Blick so aus. 
Bei näherer Betrachtung könnte es auch eine gewollte Fotomontage sein! Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß man einen Menschen in diesem Zustand, original so abbilden darf. Auch presserechtlich gesehen. 

Heribert, mach's gut, ich schreib dazu nix mehr!
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Peter,

Müsli kann man sehr lecker auch mit Fruchtsäften anrühren. Mein Favorit: Frischer Orangensaft. Oder ein wenig Magerjoghurt oder Dickmilch mit Ahornsirup. Damit machst Du bestimmt nichts falsch.

 :L&auml;cheln: Grüße aus der Karnevals-Hochburg Husum :L&auml;cheln: 
Dieter

----------


## christinew

Hallo, eigentlich vermisse ich hier die Antwort von Helmut2, der zu Milchverzehr sehr viel mehr als ich sagen kann, aber beschäftige Dich doch einmal mit IGF 1, dann weißt Du, warum Du die Milch besser meiden solltest. Also keinen Kuhmilchkäse, sondern Ziegen und Schafskäse, und fürs Müsli geht sehr gut Sojamilch.
Und kein Schweinefleisch und Rindfleisch, stattdessen Fisch und Geflügel, und das Süße wirst Du Dir wohl abgewöhnen müssen.
Christine

----------


## Pinguin

> In Deinem zweiten Link steht unter anderem: "... Ein Glas Milch besteht zu 49% aus Fett, .... über "beweise" dieser art kann ich auch im Karneval nicht lachen.




So im Detail habe ich die aus den Links zu entnehmenden Fakten nicht überprüft. Ich möchte mich auch nicht damit identifizieren. Aber 49 % Fettbestandteile in der Kuhmilch; das muss doch ein Lesefehler von Dir oder tatsächlich ein Druckfehler sein.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
keine Kuhmilchprodukte zu mir zu nehmen oder wenigstens massiv einzuschränken ist inzwischen auch für mich selbstverständlich.
Ich hatte alternativ anfangs Früchtsäfte für das morgendliche Müsli genommen, neige jedoch dabei zu Durchfall, insbesondere bei Orangensaft. Heute nehme ich abwechselnd je nach Laune Ziegenmilch, Sojamilch oder Schwarzen Johannisbeersaft. 

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## monikamai

Seid Ihr schon wieder in Eurem Kleinkrieg?
Traurig!
Hört endlich damit auf!
Momikamai

----------


## Peter KA

> So im Detail habe ich die aus den Links zu entnehmenden Fakten nicht überprüft. Ich möchte mich auch nicht damit identifizieren. Aber 49 % Fettbestandteile in der Kuhmilch; *das muss doch ein Lesefehler von Dir* oder tatsächlich ein Druckfehler sein.


 
Na, Na, Na,

wenn ich etwas Zitiere schau ich schon zweimal hin. Zur Zeit lese ich _noch_ alle Links, die mir in diesem Forum genannt werden. 


Zitat aus Deinem Link:


"*Dick geworden?*

Ärzte und Ernährungsfachleute wussten schon lange, dass fettreiche Nahrungsmittel, wie beispielsweise Milchprodukte, aus einer ganzen Reihe von Gründen zur Fettleibigkeit beitragen. Zum einen besitzt Fett eine hohe Kaloriendichte. Fett hat doppelt so viele Kalorien wie Kohlenhydrate. Eis hat weit mehr Kalorien als die gleiche Menge Getreide, Bohnen, Obst oder Gemüse. Zum anderen speichert unser Körper Fett bereitwilliger als Kohlenhydrate. Kohlenhydrate sind Treibstoff und werden leichter verbrannt. Fett hingegen wird wieder zu Fett und macht diejenigen, die es zu sich nehmen, fett. Außerdem macht uns Fett nicht so satt wie Kohlenhydrate, insbesondere komplexe Kohlenhydrate und Ballaststoffe. 
Milchprodukte, die überhaupt keine Ballaststoffe und komplexen Kohlenhydrate enthalten, liefern in etwa so viel Fett wie sie von Natur aus enthalten:* Ein Glas Milch besteht zu 49% aus Fett,* Schweizer und Cheddarkäse zu 65%, Eis und Joghurt zu 50%; sogar Magermilch und fettfreier Hüttenkäse, von dem Verbraucher fälschlicherweise annehmen, sie seien in der Tat fettfrei, besitzen einen Fettanteil von 20%.Die Milchindustrie versucht, uns hinters Licht zu führen, indem sie bei Milch 2% Fett angibt, obwohl tatsächlich 30% der Kalorien der Milch vom Fett stammen, oder Hüttenkäse als fettfrei deklariert, obwohl ein Fünftel seiner Kalorien vom Fett stammt!

Mit jedem Schluck Milch wächst die Wahrscheinlichkeit....."

Nun ja, Beweise und nichts als Beweise. Wers glaubt wird selig.

Dennoch:
Herzlichen Dank für die Echten Ratschläge, die ich in diesem Forum schon reichlich bekommen habe. Und den Rest... 

Herzliche Grüße
Peter KA

----------


## Pinguin

Wie oben zugegeben, habe ich die unter dem die Richtung weisenden Link noch versteckten, nennen wir es mal Tochterlinks, nicht auch noch inhaliert, weil mir schon das zuvor Gelesene genug Informationen lieferte.* Hier* ist das mit der unglaublich fetthaltigen Kuhmilch zu finden. Bei Käse kann man diesen enormen Fettgehalt wohl nachvollziehen; bei einem Glas Kuhmilch vermag ich das nicht. Wer klärt mich auf, wie das möglich sein soll?

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter KA,



> *Ein Glas Milch besteht zu 49% aus Fett*


Auch wenn ich hier wieder als Oberlehrer bezeichnet werde. Mit dieser Aussage verfolgen die Autoren den Zweck, Milchtrinker zu schockieren. Das ist typisch für millitante Veganer, ihr Ziel zu verfolgen, alle Menschen vom Genuss tierischer Produkte abzubringen.
Würde die Aussage stimmen, müsste in einem Liter Milch 490 g tierisches Fett enthalten sein. In Wirklichkeit sind nur 4,9 g enthalten, da Milch zu 90% aus Wasser besteht.
Wird also der Milch das Wasser vollständig entzogen, besteht die Trockenmasse zu ca. 49% aus Fett und der Rest teilt sich in Eiweiss und Spurenelementen auf. Deshalb auch das Kürzel "i.T." auf den Packungen von Milcherzeugnissen. Außerdem sind die angegebenen 49% bei Kuhmilch, Durchschnittswerte, die je nach Futterstand von 40% bis fast 60% differieren können.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## tbber08

[quote=Peter KA;36634]So, nun alle mal ganz langsam.

Bitte nicht um Grundsätze streiten für die dieses Forum nicht geschaffen wurde. "Beweise" für weiß ich was alles gibt es schon viel zu viele.






In Deinem zweiten Link steht unter anderem: "... Ein Glas Milch besteht zu 49% aus Fett, .... über "beweise" dieser art kann ich auch im Karneval nicht lachen.

Es geht mir in diesem Thema ausschließlich um konkrete Schritte, kleine Schritte, wie ich mein Essoverhalten verbessern kann. Ideologien sind dabei nicht hilfreich, lenken von den praktischen Schritte ab.

Nochmal meine letzte Frage:

*Welche Alternative zur Milch*
könnte ich in mein Müsli/Haferflocken nehmen. Ich brauche es süß -sehr süß- Sauer kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Mich schüttelt es, wenn ich an Quark & Co nur denke. Jetzt suche ich etwas süßes für meine Haferflocken, ohne daß es gleich wieder zur Kalorienbombe wird.

Würde mich über jeden konkreten Vorschlag freuen.

*Hallo Peter,*

*ich habe mich während meiner Benahndlung auf Soyamilch, Mandelmilch und Weizenmilch umgestellt. Heute fällt es mir gar nicht mehr schwer. Vermissen tue ich aber den Käse und manchmal wenn es mich überkommt essen ich diesen dann doch. Genauso tue ich Milch in den Kaffee. Ich denke ganz umgewöhnen muss man sich nicht, wir sollten nur bewusster damit umgehen. Es gab dazu auch eine ganz interessante Studie Namens "The China Study"*

*Gruß Thomas*

----------


## Pinguin

> im März lasse ich eine RPE über mich ergehen mit guten Aussichten einer endgültigen Beseitigung des Krebses. Eine Ernährungumstellung fällt mir mit Sicherheit nicht leicht, wie man aus meinem BMI ca. 32 ersehen kann.


Bislang wurde über die möglichen gesundheitlichen Gefahren eines regelmäßigen Kuhmilchverzehrs berichtet. Der erwähnte BMI könnte sich für eine Prostatektomie möglicherweise nachteilig auswirken. Bei dem im Profil vermerkten Prostatavolumen und in Anbetracht der Tatsache des Alters von doch schon 67 Jahren, könnte man wohl auch über eine LD-Brachy-Therapie nachdenken. Bei einem GS von 3+3 = 6 wäre das sicher eine Alternative. Das ist meine sehr persönliche Einschätzung auf Grund der ersichtlichen Datenlage.

----------


## Pinguin

Vor ein paar Tagen ging bei mir der Bestellschein - gültig bis 31. März 2009 - für Produkte der Firma Dr. Jacob's Medical GmbH ein. Regelmäßige Besucher dieses Forums sind sicher darüber informiert, dass man zum Thema Ernährung insbesondere bei Prostatakrebs *hier* einiges in Erfahrung bringen kann, was man wissen sollte.

----------


## Silberschatten

> *Welche Alternative zur Milch*
> könnte ich in mein Müsli/Haferflocken nehmen. Ich brauche es süß -sehr süß- Sauer kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Mich schüttelt es, wenn ich an Quark & Co nur denke. Jetzt suche ich etwas süßes für meine Haferflocken, ohne daß es gleich wieder zur Kalorienbombe wird.


Lieber Peter,

im Zuge der Ernährungsumstellung meines Papas haben wir die Reismilch für uns entdeckt. Sojamilch geht auch (wobei Soja ja in Mengen auch nicht unumstritten ist). Hafer- und Dinkelmilch gibts auch.

Habe einfach von allem eine Packung gekauft (natürlich mit Biosiegel, wenn schon, weil preislich macht's kaum Unterschied), um sie erstmal selbst zu testen um meinen Papa nicht zu verschrecken  :L&auml;cheln:  . 

Die Reismilch (drauf achten, dass kein Zucker zugesetzt wurde!) schmeckt ein bißchen "getreidig" und auch etwas süß! Für mich also perfekt für Müsli. Ich esse sogar mein Müsli nun viel lieber damit als mit Kuhmilch! Sämtliche "Ersatzmilch" hat soweiss ich weiss mehr Kalorien als 0,3-fettarme Milch... und Reismilch hat eben hauptsächlich Kohlenhydrate (das zugesetzte Pflanzenfett ist wohl nur zum emulgieren).

Am besten hat mir eine Bio-Soja-Reismilch geschmeckt. 

Hafer- und Dinkelmilch sind nicht so süßlich im Geschmack. Reine Sojamilch ist nicht so mein Geschmack.

Mein Tipp: Einfach mal mutig ausprobieren. Bei uns hat sogar der große Supermarkt REA*   eine schöne Auswahl, zumindest an Soja und Reismilch. D.h. du musst dafür nicht zwingend in einen Bioladen oder DrogerieMarkt. Einfach mal ne Packung von allem kaufen, zu Hause in Ruhe die Nährwertangaben vergleichen und dann den Geschmack. Oder lieber andersrum  :L&auml;cheln:  .  Viel Erfolg!!!

Und von wegen "Raubtier"... ist mein Papa auch. Aber er mutiert jetzt halt zum Fisch und Hühnchen-Raubtier...  :Blinzeln:  ich sehe, dass es ihm nicht so leicht fällt, aber es kommt halt immer auf die Motivation drauf an. Nach seiner OP und der Bestrahlung schien alles ok, also wird man nachlässig...  aber jetzt, als es wiederkam, besann er sich endlich und macht eben das, was man immerhin selbst machen kann... Kleine Schritte ist ein guter Plan, da besser als direkt aufgeben. Weiter so!

Liebe Grüße

Silberschatten

----------


## Peter KA

> ... 
> Mein Tipp: Einfach mal mutig ausprobieren. Bei uns hat sogar der große Supermarkt REA* eine schöne Auswahl, zumindest an Soja und Reismilch. D.h. du musst dafür nicht zwingend in einen Bioladen oder DrogerieMarkt. Einfach mal ne Packung von allem kaufen, zu Hause in Ruhe die Nährwertangaben vergleichen und dann den Geschmack. Oder lieber andersrum  . Viel Erfolg!!!
> 
> Und von wegen "Raubtier"... ist mein Papa auch. Aber er mutiert jetzt halt zum Fisch und Hühnchen-Raubtier...  ich sehe, dass es ihm nicht so leicht fällt, aber es kommt halt immer auf die Motivation drauf an. Nach seiner OP und der Bestrahlung schien alles ok, also wird man nachlässig... aber jetzt, als es wiederkam, besann er sich endlich und macht eben das, was man immerhin selbst machen kann... Kleine Schritte ist ein guter Plan, da besser als direkt aufgeben. Weiter so!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Silberschatten


 
Ein ganz dickes *Dankeschön* für diesen Erfahrungsbericht. Mit diesen Tips kann ich sehr viel anfangen. Einen RE** habe ich vor der Haustür. Auch Drogeriemärkte, Bioläden &Co gibt es zum Glück reichlich.

Für Deinem Vater und für Dich wünsche ich alles Gute
Peter

----------


## Pinguin

> Eine Ernährungumstellung fällt mir mit Sicherheit nicht leicht, wie man aus meinem BMI ca. 32 ersehen kann.


Was man zum BMI *hier* lesen darf, stimmt doch schon sehr nachdenklich.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Neulinge,

ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagen wenn ich das sage.

Milch und unser Problem, Wachstumsfaktor, brauchen wir nicht mit PCa, das falsche Fett, Omega 6 / Arachidonsäure = entzündungsfördernd, zu hohes Cholesterin, zu niedriges HDL. Muss mit Omega 3 Fischöl ausgeglichen werden. Dann der BMI ist für nich mit Kohlehydratreduzierung kein Problem.

Wenn man einen weit fortgeschrittenen PCa hat sind Geschmack, Gewohnheit u.v.m uninteressant, da geht es ums überleben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## wernerp

Ein Hallo Allen. Jedes Säugetier produziert  eine Milch die optimal eingestellt ist für die jeweilige Art. Kuhmilch ist für Kühe und ein kalb wiegt bei der Geburt ca. 80 Kilo und  nach ca.3 Monaten 160 Kilo, hat also eine Verdopplungzeit von 90 Tagen und so sind auch die Wuchshormone eingestellt. Mit solchen Hormonen sollte Krebskranke nicht ihren Tumor traktieren. Wer auf Milch nicht verzichten will, sollte  auf Ziegenmilch umsteigen, was verschiedentlich empfohlen wird. Deswegen braucht man sich keine Ziege zu halten, denn in Handelsketten gibt es preiswert Ziegenmilch zu kaufen- Z.B. Andechser Natur, Bio-Ziegenmilch von der Andechser Molkerei Scheitz (www.andechser-molkerei.de).
Guten Appetit
Werner

----------

